# Looking for a 26" LCD TV thats....



## KarMen13 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Ports*
VGA
HDMI
DVI

*Resolution*
720p

*Would Be Used As/For*
TV
PS3
PC Monitor (Gaming)

*Size*
26"


----------

